# Haunted chandelier 64% off



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

Hello all,
Just wanted to make everyone aware of this in case you didnt know. Johnson smith company has a haunted chandelier on sale for 64% off. There is a video clip so you can see how it looks. check it out.

Haunted Chandelier - Indoor Props/Decor - Scary Halloween Things - Things You Never Knew Existed


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 18, 2008)

There's some neat things at that site.


----------



## litemareb4xmas (Mar 31, 2009)

the shipping is cheap too.


----------



## KY_haunter (Jun 24, 2009)

Just wanted to let people know that there shipping is pretty fast. I ordered 5 days ago and have my items.

The chandelier is nice, but even better is the Christmas tree light machine. For under $13.00 each I pretty much picked up two lightning machines. They work really well.

Thanks kprimm for the heads up on this site.


----------

